# Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?



## Raz3r (8. Juni 2010)

*Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Hi,

ich hab ja seid ein paar Tagen einen neuen PC und ich hab mein iPhone so lange bei meiner Mutter benutzt. 

Wenn ich jetzt auf meinem neuen PC iTunes installe sollen ja beim Synkronisieren alle Daten gelöscht werden (war bei nem Kumpel auch so).

Da ich das nicht möchte, wie kann ich das Backup was immer angelegt wird beim Synkronisieren auf menen neuen PC übertragen? So das alles so bleibt wie es ist?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

mfg Raz3r


----------



## lazy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Meinst du die Daten von iTunes auf deinem PC oder auf dem iPhone? Das kommt imo auf den Account an - es gibt auch Backup Programme für das iPhone (copy trans baut die auch glaube ich)...


----------



## midnight (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Sicher den iTunes-Musikordner und die beiden Apple-Ordner im Appdata-Ordner, kopier die dann auf den neuen Rechner und alles ist wie vorher.

so far


----------



## lazy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Sollte der bei Windows nicht unter "Anwendungsdaten" liegen wenn ich mich so erinnere - bei Linux braucht man kein iTunes


----------



## Raz3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Also ich nutze Win7 und wollte halt meine Apps, Musik, Videos, Fotos und alles auf meinen PC übertragen.

Wo legt das iPhone eig. beim syncronisieren die Backup-Datei ab?


----------



## midnight (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Wie gesagt, Apps und Musikdatenbank liegen in jedem Fall im iTunes-Ordner im Musik-Orner. Deine Musik kann sonstwo liegen, das solltest du wohl besser wissen als wir (=
NImm dazu noch "C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\Apple Computer" und "C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer" mit und füg sie auf dem System genau da wieder ein. Danach kannst du dein iPhone wie immer synchen. Wichtig: Wenn du Kalendereinträge und Kontakte auf dem iPhone hast kanns sein, dass du diese los bist, wenn du synchst. Kontakte und Kalender müssen schon vorher im Outlook vorliegen, sonst sind diese futsch.

so far


----------



## Raz3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Ich nutze garkein Outlock. Ansonsten schreib ich die mal vorsichtshalber auf, danke für den Tipp.

Ansonsten wenn ich nicht weiter komme rufe ich bei Apple einfach mal an.


----------



## midnight (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Interessant Idee bei Apple anzurufen. Glaube kaum, dass sie mit die Windows-Probleme lösen, aber einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert 

so far


----------



## Player007 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*

Du kannst auch die Freigabe Option benutzen 
Damit hab ich es selber schonmal gemacht ^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie komplett iTunes auf anderen PC übertragen?*



midnight schrieb:


> Kontakte und Kalender müssen schon vorher im Outlook vorliegen, sonst sind diese futsch.


Das stimmt nicht. Mein  iPod Touch dient mir immer als Sicherung meines Kalenders und meiner Kontakte wenn ich meinen PC neu aufsetze. Einfach vor dem Synchronisieren unter dem Info Tab ganz unten unter "Informationen auf diesem iPhone ersetzen" drauf achten, dass die Hacken bei Kontakte, Kalender etc. NICHT gesetzt sind, und schon werden die Kontakte und Kalendereinträge vom iPod wieder auf den PC kopiert.


----------

